# Starting chicks in July.



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

We recently had all of our sweet hens killed by a neighborhood dog. We are moving in July so we won't be getting any new babies until we settle in. What so y'all think about starting chicks in July? I live in coastal North Carolina and our winters start to get really cold around end of December through February and march. I don't want the cold weather to impact their first egg laying but I also don't want to wait and start chicks in the spring.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You should be fine. I live in Upper Michigan above Wisconsin and never had any trouble with younger chickens for the winter. You'll be able to prolong their laying too with the longer fall/winter nights. They'll most likely lay for you more come closer to Spring then. What a sad shame to have lost your others the way you did. =(


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Starting chicks in July will be fine. They will not need heat as much as the ones started in early spring. As for egg laying, its not the cold that stops or delays laying its the amount of light. If you supplement light you should get eggs on time. Also don't forget that late started chicks will molt a little later too and that affect egg laying.


----------

